# Really Need Work!



## steschel07 (May 30, 2008)

If anyone is for the summer I am really interested in any job. My folks prefer that I keep it to part time as I am taking classes this summer but I will gladly take a good full time job too. Anything and everything is interesting right now and I am very motivated to get out and work hard. If anyone has anything or knows of anything please tell me!

Thank You,

Steven Teschel


----------

